# battery charged but no power to camper



## AmyR61 (3 mo ago)

I bought a new truck last April and took it to the RV place to have a plug put in for my 2000 Lance.
Just now putting the camper. This morning the power worked at first, but not to the tank/battery display panel. Now all power is out. I checked the camper plugs to make sure they were clean. Battery is newer and fully charged. I don't know what else to try. I guess the RV store could have made a mistake setting up the plug in the truck bed wiring, but at this point I have no idea. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

the first thing i would check, would be battery cut-off switches, if equipped, and fuses.
also, the vehicle-side plug/socket should have a fuse somewhere for it's power supply (charging) circuit. not sure where it would be, if the socket is an universal aftermarket kit that is not setup for vehicle-specific wiring, who knows where the fuse would be located. may have to place a call or visit to the RV store that installed it.

hope this is of some help.


----------



## AmyR61 (3 mo ago)

travis.farmer said:


> the first thing i would check, would be battery cut-off switches, if equipped, and fuses.
> also, the vehicle-side plug/socket should have a fuse somewhere for it's power supply (charging) circuit. not sure where it would be, if the socket is an universal aftermarket kit that is not setup for vehicle-specific wiring, who knows where the fuse would be located. may have to place a call or visit to the RV store that installed it.
> 
> hope this is of some help.



Thanks, for the info!


----------

